
Uber-Lyft driver union law can move forward after federal judge tosses lawsuit - tareqak
https://www.geekwire.com/2017/landmark-uber-lyft-driver-union-law-can-move-forward-federal-judge-tosses-lawsuit/
======
tareqak
Original title: _Landmark Uber-Lyft driver union law can move forward after
federal judge tosses lawsuit_ (7 characters too long)

Techmeme summary: _Judge dismisses Uber driver lawsuit against Seattle 's
unionization law, lifts injunction, allowing city to proceed with
implementation_

